

Autonomy, Mastery, and Purpose - derekc
http://www.betterprojects.net/2010/05/dan-pink-on-incentives-and-punishment.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes

        Page not found
        Sorry, the page you were looking for in the blog
        Better Projects does not exist.
    

Plus I suspect it's a repeat of this:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1357390>

